# Which truck? Why?



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

What's up fellas! I've had the joy of watching some of y'all grow and expand on here and part of that for many of you has been purchasing new (or new to you) plumbing rigs. I currently find myself at that very crossroads. I have also noticed that each guy has his preference as to what setup is the best for him. My question for you guys is...What made you decide on the truck you ultimately purchased? Was it just a good deal you stumbled on or did you deliberately seek out that particular truck? If so, what drew you to it? What are the features and storage options you like best on your rig? 

I feel like I know what type of truck I'd like, but have only worked out of an E-250 van in the past and have a truck and trailer combo now. I generally research the crap out of most purchases I make so I'm trying to avoid any "I wished I'd thought of that" moments...if that makes sense :laughing:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I expanding into Jetting a few years ago and tried to work out of 2 trucks. Didn't work well being a OMS. I decided I needed everything in one truck and shopped for a box truck so everything would be with me when I got to the job. First picture is the two truck and 2nd one the box truck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

A 14 foot box truck with a lift gate on the back is really the
only way to go.....You can carry the whole business in the back and gas mileage is a wash with all the time you save per day vs constantly driveing back to the supply house to get materials.......

I cant go back to a van:no:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I have two 14' box trucks, one setup for water heaters and the other for sewers. Also have a diesel for pulling the excavator, and an f-150 for running errands. I ended up buying two of almost everything small that I need for both trucks. 

Definitely miss the days where I only had to change the fluids in one truck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey supaking! I was in the same boat as you. I started out in my f-250 truck, then bought a 14' v-nose trailer. Then got into commercial and trhat rig was just too big for tight/small parking lots. So I went back to my f-250. Then finally bought a 2015 Chevy cutaway. As a diesel only guy I knew I didn't want a new diesel. So I was set on a Chevy 6.0 vortec. I had a plan on how I wanted to be setup. I got a 12'er but as I'm setting it up I sure wouldn't mind a 14'er. What I like about my Chevy with 12' box, is its exactly the same length as my long bed F-250 supercab with a hitch mounted. 

I was on the fence for ever on wether to go dually or single rear wheel. I didn't want to worry about DOT requirements. However, as I set it up, I'm diggin it more and more. I have 24" deep shelving on both sides and still have 45" of center isle space. Plus I have roughly 6,000lbs of payload capacity. 

I wanted the cutaway because the deck height is at a nice low level. So getting in and out is easy on the knees. I didn't want to deal with a lift gate everytime I needed in the back. So there ya go.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Definitely a box truck, after you work out of one you'll never go with anything else. I have two, one 15' & one 12' both 8' wide chevy with 6.0l engine. The 6.0l engine is a beast and super reliable you can't go wrong with it. I searched for the trucks I have because of the space, reliability and deck height. I do mostly service and remodel and with smart design I am able to carry everything I need and then some. I posted pictures on one of the threads here a while back.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I went with a Chevy 3500 van. They offer the biggest motor in a van. I also like the fact that their extra 20" is infront of the rear wheels, which gives a much better ride. The only real option that I required was power locks. I live in a college town and don't trust the people around here during the winter. I also have a buddy who has over 320,000 miles with little issues.
My next truck will be a 16' box truck.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I love the KUV body. It gives extra width over the regular van without the height getting out of control. I keep a messy vehicle. I wish I didn't, but I do. KUV allows me to have numerous compartmented messes instead of one part mess. Helps me stay more organized. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

I bought a kuv last year and am happy with it, other than the tranny going out at 14,000 miles. It's a chevy with the 6.0. It's not as peppy as my 06 3500 van with the 6.0 for some reason, even thought the weight is about the same. I love the kuv vs the regular van.

If I was looking for something else, I would also consider the ford transit with kuv or a box truck


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Qplumb said:


> Definitely a box truck, after you work out of one you'll never go with anything else. I have two, one 15' & one 12' both 8' wide chevy with 6.0l engine. The 6.0l engine is a beast and super reliable you can't go wrong with it. I searched for the trucks I have because of the space, reliability and deck height. I do mostly service and remodel and with smart design I am able to carry everything I need and then some. I posted pictures on one of the threads here a while back.


Duuude...I've got the pics of your truck you posted saved on my phone. Really dig that setup...ALOT. :yes:

I do have a question about your shelving. Were those bought, assembled and installed by you or by a truck accessory place?


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Hey supaking! I was in the same boat as you. I started out in my f-250 truck, then bought a 14' v-nose trailer. Then got into commercial and trhat rig was just too big for tight/small parking lots. So I went back to my f-250. Then finally bought a 2015 Chevy cutaway. As a diesel only guy I knew I didn't want a new diesel. So I was set on a Chevy 6.0 vortec. I had a plan on how I wanted to be setup. I got a 12'er but as I'm setting it up I sure wouldn't mind a 14'er. What I like about my Chevy with 12' box, is its exactly the same length as my long bed F-250 supercab with a hitch mounted.
> 
> I was on the fence for ever on wether to go dually or single rear wheel. I didn't want to worry about DOT requirements. However, as I set it up, I'm diggin it more and more. I have 24" deep shelving on both sides and still have 45" of center isle space. Plus I have roughly 6,000lbs of payload capacity.
> 
> I wanted the cutaway because the deck height is at a nice low level. So getting in and out is easy on the knees. I didn't want to deal with a lift gate everytime I needed in the back. So there ya go.



Dude you know I've been eyeballing that rig you bought! They sold that other one quick! Those are hard to come by without a ton of miles on them. 

Yeah these commercial jobs are killing me with the parking of the truck and trailer, especially when I'm in downtown Ft. Worth or Dallas.. And I'm really screwed when I have to drop my trailer to rent a mini-x. I HATE not having all my stuff with me :no:


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Letterrip said:


> I love the KUV body. It gives extra width over the regular van without the height getting out of control. I keep a messy vehicle. I wish I didn't, but I do. KUV allows me to have numerous compartmented messes instead of one part mess. Helps me stay more organized.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what my wife said about the bodies with the multiple side compartments...She knows I keep a messy vehicle. I'm still in denial :whistling2:


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

supakingDFW said:


> That's exactly what my wife said about the bodies with the multiple side compartments...She knows I keep a messy vehicle. I'm still in denial :whistling2:


I'm right there with you! At least I know tools are in spot, parts in another. No more wading through three feet of trash, parts, tools and who knows what else.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

The thing is with the plumbers body is if it's not there you know u don't have it, bins have all m parts and tools are inside, I've got a 06 duramax express with a 12' harbor plumbers body and gonna buy a 14' when the right one comes along


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

supakingDFW said:


> Duuude...I've got the pics of your truck you posted saved on my phone. Really dig that setup...ALOT. :yes:
> 
> I do have a question about your shelving. Were those bought, assembled and installed by you or by a truck accessory place?


Built and installed by me, took some time though.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Qplumb said:


> Built and installed by me, took some time though.


That is impressive! :thumbsup: Are those the heavy duty shelves from HD or Costco?


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Home depot


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

A little fun here.

I've got a GMC Sierra 1500 Denali. Does most all but wipe your butt, heated seats, satellite radio, DVD, flash drive and I pod ready, towing package, adjustable shocks, leather interior, back up mirrors, Bose stereo, fold-able hard bed cover, towing package, remote start & alarm, GPS..........

Oh heck you mean to work out of. Sorry don't need that anymore...........:whistling2:


----------



## alant (Mar 28, 2017)

*Hackney Body*

A hackney body on a ford e350 chassis or izuzu npr is the way to go for service work. Its the best by far that i have worked out of. Expensive, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## exclamation (Mar 11, 2013)

I’ve worked out of vans, box trucks, sprinters, kuv, and pickup with rack - imo the best for service *for me* is either a van or kuv - mainly because I don’t like driving too big a vehicle in city traffic. Kuv is nice having all the outside compartments and still having shelf space inside, van is nice for just being a normal vehicle with a fair bit of secureish storage/shelves/pipe rack. Doing commercial or new const. may be a different story - I never know quite what to think when I see guys doing new top outs in a pickup with racks that’s so loaded down that it’s bigger than a sprinter with 3 tubs on top of the rack and the bed stuffed full to the rack, and crap hanging on both sides etc.


----------

